# "A" Removal Question



## oliviawyles (Aug 13, 2019)

Hello all, I am looking for a definitive answer regarding this apprentice status removal question:

Can I get the A removed with the following:

1) 80 hours of coursework (I have a separate certificate to prove this)
2) Practicode from AAPC

Or, do you NEED a letter of recommendation no matter what?


----------



## RyanRaichCPC (Aug 13, 2019)

From my understanding when I had my 'A'removed, I had to produce the certificate of an 80 hour course plus 2 references that I had the experience required to remove the 'A'.


----------



## tcowdell (Aug 13, 2019)

Yes, you can submit 80 hours of education, along with completion of Practicode to fully remove the 'A'.

Torry White
AAPC Business Operations


----------



## yilireyes17@gmail.com (Aug 13, 2019)

where I can take the Practicode...???? I have my 80 hours of education.


----------



## PatriciaR (Aug 14, 2019)

You can get practicode from the Resources Tab under Job Experience/ Apprentice removal. FYI it is pricey, it cost $250 but you can get the modules separately for $100 each if you want to do one module at a time. Also if you do practicode , you do not need a letter from your employer if you have the certificate for the 80 hours, if you decide not to do practicode then you would need just 1 letter verify 1 year of experience along with the 80 hour certificate.


----------



## Kirisuto (Aug 15, 2019)

It's funny, this exact same question popped up in my mind. I'm glad I came here.


----------



## LauraMR18 (Sep 16, 2019)

For the 80 hours of education, do CEU's count?


----------



## dspiewak@verizon.net (Sep 17, 2019)

I have also completed a certificate course which was certainly more than 80 hours. But after the cost of taking the CPC exam I cannot afford another $250.00 for the practicode. Why is everything so expensive??


----------



## Tiffanyw07 (Oct 20, 2019)

What is 80 hrs of education? Examples?where can I get that?? I already purchased the practicode... thanks


----------

